# OZ Superleggera III



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL3 $740.00 22-23 lbs
18X8 5-112 ET30 OZ SL3 740.00
19X8 5-112 ET30 OZ SL3 820.00 23.6 lbs
Built specifically to minimize weight while maintain-
ing strength. Forged multispoke design borrowed 
heavily from what O.Z.'s engineers learned in the 
development of the newest OZ Formula 1 wheels. 
The Superleggera III is manufactured as a forged 
three-piece wheel. O.Z.'s engineers developed a 
patented new system of assembly that permitted 
the use of a true 19" forged center on a deep, spun 
aluminum outer channel. They went on to develop 
an inner section that provides structural support for 
the center and outer, while incorporating integral 
threads to accept the aircraft quality titanium 
fasteners that complete the assembly. This new 
construction methodology allows the wheel to 
remain a true three-piece design which permits 
custom sizing (available upon request) and the 
ability to repair damaged sections, all the while 
maintaining an exceptionally low weight. In 
addition to setting a new standard for high 
performance three-piece wheels, the new 
Superleggera III Forged also offers compatibility 
with all of today's OEM tire pressure monitoring 
systems, as well as offering fitments that permit 
the use of larger aftermarket brake packages. 
About 

*Select Image For Other O.Z. Wheels*

 
*Wheel Fitments for Your Vehicle*


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
FAQ-Wheel Tech
FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 8:10 PM 11-6-2007_


----------

